# Scherzo from a Trio for Flute, Clarinet, and violoncello



## AmateurComposer (Sep 13, 2009)

I hope that you enjoy my _Scherzo from a Trio for Flute, Clarinet, and Violoncello_. Comments and constructive criticism are welcome.


----------



## ScipioAfricanus (Jan 7, 2010)

its cute and tender. kinda reminds me of the 3rd of Brahms 2nd.


----------

